# cant remove,cant repair,cant update...NERO 7!!!



## dirtman1 (Oct 28, 2005)

ive installed nero7 3 weeks ago and for the first 2 weeks it was fine and then all of a sudden when trying to trancode and burn to discs it would freeze and the only thing that would run was the time that had expired,when it happens i have no option but to press the on/off button manually as i cant shut down with mouse or keys.
i then tried to uninstall and a message comes up saying shell manager missing or corrupt and then fatal error during installation?ive tried repairing and same messages again.ive tried looking on the nero site after someone mentioned a cleanup tool but cant find it!!anyone got any ideas of any other options please?


----------



## accat13 (Jun 8, 2005)

not sure if it will help but you should be able to find the general clean tool from here item 4 http://ww2.nero.com/nero6/enu/FAQs_Products_NeroBurningROM_Tools-Utilities.html good luck


----------



## shamoo (Apr 13, 2005)

Before you give up on nero7 did you get the 100mg software patch,if not you can get it at http://www.softwarepatch.com 
It is there and also all kinds of software patches

I have nero7 and after installing the patch it works great


----------

